# Fantasy NBA League anyone?



## zimbloth (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm thinking about starting a free Yahoo! Fantasy Basketball league. Any NBA fans who would be interested in joining up? Let me know and I'll give you the info. It will feature a LIVE DRAFT, so by planning ahead we can find a time that works for everyone. If not, you can still pre-rank your players as if it was an autopick draft, so no worries.


----------



## rummy (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd be down. I wonder if we'll have enough participation here, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 30, 2006)

well just sign up, we have a month or so to get some people.. ill pm you the details.


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm up for it.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

the ID# is 49847 and the Password is zang


----------

